# Humminbird HELIX G4N and SOLIX G3 models arriving



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The new Humminbird HELIX G4N models and the new SOLIX G3 models are starting to show at the Humminbird website ...

https://www.humminbird.com/news/article/humminbird-introduces-fourth-generation-helix?sf238353667=1

https://www.humminbird.com/news/art...eration-humminbird-solix-series?sf238353667=1

https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors....BS-SfQgZ-E2I7MHssQg2OZCBcG8t1ldmcZpawO1zxaJdQ

https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors.com/fish-finders/solix/solix-15-chirp-mega-si-g3

If you don’t immediately see the new models in the lineup - start typing HELIX or SOLIX into the search tool and the new models are starting to be listed in the search results drop down window ...

Rickie


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

rnvinc said:


> The new Humminbird HELIX G4N models and the new SOLIX G3 models are starting to show at the Humminbird website ...
> 
> https://www.humminbird.com/news/article/humminbird-introduces-fourth-generation-helix?sf238353667=1
> 
> ...


any big changes to the G4s?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

do they make a single head unit that can do both down scan and side scan simultaneously?


----------

